# And this Sad Little Guy in Washington State...



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

http://kpr.craigslist.org/pet/822289870.html


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

He kinda looks like a poodle----and so small.5 lbs? The height and weight measurements do not seem right to me.Hope he gets a good home as well.


----------

